# Sling TV app now available for Fire TV



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got this app, and will go online tonight to start the 1-week free trial to see what I think of it.

Sling Television (amazon.com) Sling TV web site


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Just got this app, and will go online tonight to start the 1-week free trial to see what I think of it.
> 
> Sling Television (amazon.com) Sling TV web site


Let us know.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

What do you think?

We are cord cutters and I looked into this but decided to pass. My understanding is that most of the channels do not allow you to pause, FF, RW, or DVR the programs, nor do they allow you to watch the programs delayed (watch on demand) with the exception of some of the lesser channels in the package. Since I never watch live TV anymore, that is a deal breaker. Also, one stream just wouldn't cut it for our entire family. And we cut the cord to avoid having to pay for channels we don't watch. This is just another bundle where you pay for a bunch of channels, but we would only watch ESPN and maybe a few shows on TNT.

My husband may still sign up for certain sports seasons if ESPN doesn't launch their own thing, but access to ESPN was the only thing we found attractive about the service. I am curious to hear what other people think, though. It seems like streaming options are finally starting to take off.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, a DVR type option and I would have been in, but I never watch TV live


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The app works fine, but for my interests, I'd say there's not enough there for me to watch to rationalize the cost. If I were a big sports fan, the 2 ESPN channels might be worth it (or perhaps with the $5 for the additional sports channels), but I suspect I'll not continue with it. I'll keep an eye out though to see what channels and pricing schemes they come up with in the future.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it seems that it as at least the half the cost of basic cable without alot of the channels and without DVR


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just looked at the Sling web site.  Yep, not enough there to interest me.  I'm anxious to see what HBO is actually going to do.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

VondaZ said:


> My husband may still sign up for certain sports seasons if ESPN doesn't launch their own thing, but access to ESPN was the only thing we found attractive about the service. I am curious to hear what other people think, though. It seems like streaming options are finally starting to take off.


The sports are the only thing keeping my family chained to the cable providers, and I'm not the sports fan in the house, so it's painful for me. I could go pure Netflix/Amazon Prime, but the kids and the hubs are watching every football, basketball, tennis, and golf event known to man. I would love to have a DVR'able sports-only streaming option from _somewhere_. It's got to cost less than having the full 1,000 channels of other junk that we're forced to pay for but never watch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For me its even worse. Only sport I watch is Tennis and so I must have the Tennis Channel. Not all providers supply it and I now have to pay extra for the sports package just to get that one channel. It also has a gazillion baseball, football, thingamaballs channels I never watch. 

ESPN now broadcasts the 4 grandslams of tennis, but they still work hand in hand with TC and other ATP tournaments like right now with the Dubai open are only on TC. They have their own subscription app for some smaller tourneys, but they only partnered with apple TV. I got no apple thingies so that is useless to me too. 

I have tried to look into cutting the cord 3 says left of Sunday and right now just can't figure out way to do it. 

I am hoping that Sling TV will start some kind of a movement, or something. I want to pick and choose what I want from providers. 

I would switch to another provider to their steaming bundle which has totally unlimited internet and the basic TV, IF I could then add a few channels I like to watch a la card. No such thing. I am limited where I live with what I can have so its either Uverse or Grande right now. 

I hope the future looks more like Sling TV,  but a larger scale and more pick and choose. But not to the point where in the end you end up paying just as much for the a la card as you do with the full package.


----------

